# H.Thomas Krantz Beekeeping Supply



## bk21701

Thank you, it was nice meeting you! I appreciate your feedback.


----------



## Lorren

Chris-I didn't know you were on this forum. The thanks goes to you really, for going out of your way every time I came to you for something. By the way the nucs are doing great!! Growing very well. My son wants to start hive next year so you will get the business. Thanks again.


----------



## ChristopherA

http://htkbeesupply.com/index.php?route=common/home

Alls I have to say is excellent.

I got 2 nucs today. They were well packaged and a lot of additions were added for little to no cost. Great pricing, pretty good selection, and if you see something you want that is cheaper elsewhere, give them a call.

Great communication, customer service in answering all questions.

Giving them a shout out!


----------



## Peakebrook

I have purchased equipment from several different supplies before, but had never purchased wooden ware from H.T. Krantz until recently. I purchased ten select unassembled hive bodies. Unfortunately, the box joints fit poorly. The fingers were too wide to fit into the corresponding side. I had to trim the top portion of each finger of the short side in order to assemble the boxes. Maybe a bad batch, but glad I didn't order more.


----------



## bk21701

Our finger joints are made to fit tight, its that way so the box is stronger. The fingers are not wider than the joint, they're about the same size giving you a tight fit. Most of my customers purchase them from us for just that reason. They're easily assembled using a rubber mallet and generally only takes about 3 to 4 hits per side to interlock the joints together. I would have been more than glad to have helped you with your assembly if you would have contacted me. A simple phone call or email and you wouldn't have had to go through trimming the fingers.


----------



## bk21701

I've uploaded a video going over the finger joint assembly. This box is from the same batch as the customer who left a complaint above.


----------



## Lorren

Peakebrook- I know I am late to this but I have always been happy with the quality of the woodenware from Krantz. I am not sure what happened in your situation but I know if you ever find you have a problem in the future a phone call to Krantz and I would bet the problem would be corrected immediately. I really appreciate the service I have recieved even at the last minute and asking for a rush Krantz made it happen for me.


----------



## davo

I found HTK Beekeeping Supply through this forum and I went down to the new retail location and met Chris. I'm starting over from scratch this year, and Chris was super helpful and had everything I was looking for and then some. I think I was his first retail customer.

It's great to get good prices and not have to pay shipping! I would drive from out of state to do business with Krantz. I'm glad I don't have to.


----------



## rnsykes

I ordered a bee suit for my daughter from them on the 14th of May. According to my bank, the payment went through on the 15th. As of today, the only thing i've gotten from them was the automatic confirmation e-mail that my order was processed. I e-mailed them last week (because their website says that e-mailing is the preferred contact method), and haven't gotten a response yet. I'm wondering what is going on. It's not like they are shipping the thing to Edmonton, I'm only about two hours away. I understand that they are a small company, and I also get it if the items I ordered are out of stock. But my daughter doesn't want to hear my excuses. If they had said something up front, it would have been different and i was always under the impression that companies don't charge your credit card until the items ship. I hope to get a response from them soon, and look forward to doing more business with them in the future if everything works out.


----------



## bk21701

Hello, You sent an email to us on the 23ed. I received no other email last week from you. I'm trying to keep up with emails as best as I can. We also have an auto reply up right now letting customers know that we are a little behind and are answering emails and shipping orders as fast as we can. That auto reply goes out to every email sent to us. I've been up since 5 am and I'm now sitting down to answer emails at 7pm and will be doing so for the next few hours. I understand its just for a suit and you are close but right now we are processing orders in line as they come in. Earlier in the year we tried to send out smaller orders right away but found that all that did was just compound on top of each other and the other orders were taking longer to fill. Right now its a double edged sword. If I sit down and answer emails the same day they come in then we aren't producing product and we're falling even behind on orders. But if I'm in full production for 12 hours a day then I don't get to emails. I am balancing between production, packing and emails as best as I can. Normally this time of the year we have slowed down a bit but so far this year we are doing much more business at this time of the year. As I was packing orders earlier today for shipping we were packing orders from May 14th so your order will most likely get pulled when I get into work tomorrow if it didn't already get pulled today.


----------



## Eddie Honey

Got my Maxant 3100P from HT Krantz. 
First class from placing the order through product delivery.
Repeat business for sure.


----------



## rnsykes

bk21701 said:


> Hello, You sent an email to us on the 23ed. I received no other email last week from you. I'm trying to keep up with emails as best as I can. We also have an auto reply up right now letting customers know that we are a little behind and are answering emails and shipping orders as fast as we can. That auto reply goes out to every email sent to us. I've been up since 5 am and I'm now sitting down to answer emails at 7pm and will be doing so for the next few hours. I understand its just for a suit and you are close but right now we are processing orders in line as they come in. Earlier in the year we tried to send out smaller orders right away but found that all that did was just compound on top of each other and the other orders were taking longer to fill. Right now its a double edged sword. If I sit down and answer emails the same day they come in then we aren't producing product and we're falling even behind on orders. But if I'm in full production for 12 hours a day then I don't get to emails. I am balancing between production, packing and emails as best as I can. Normally this time of the year we have slowed down a bit but so far this year we are doing much more business at this time of the year. As I was packing orders earlier today for shipping we were packing orders from May 14th so your order will most likely get pulled when I get into work tomorrow if it didn't already get pulled today.


Thats wonderful news. My daughter will be excited, and I'll certainly be ordering through you again. Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## rnsykes

Eddie Honey said:


> Got my Maxant 3100P from HT Krantz.
> First class from placing the order through product delivery.
> Repeat business for sure.


Wow, you're close, and I may be in the market for some chimney service in the near future.


----------



## Eddie Honey

rnsykes said:


> Wow, you're close, and I may be in the market for some chimney service in the near future.


Sure thing


----------



## virginiawolf

I like the shallow boxes I got from H.T. Krantz They are nice quality and the shallow wooden frames from them are nice too. 
I'm glad that they are out there and will purchase from them again. Jeff


----------



## honeybeebee

I ordered a ultra breeze type jacket from them ....took awhile ..I had questions about sizing it and they emailed my back fast...I like jacket although the zipper is on wrong side...not the back..the left...women's ...no problem...guess they thought honeybeebee was female.  and they have a store now ?... I'm going ....beautiful area and near a casino


----------



## bk21701

We are about 20 minutes from the WV line and another 10 minutes drive is a rather large casino and horse track. Just don't come by this weekend, we'll be closed this weekend.


----------



## MissouriMule

How long did it take from the time you placed the order to receive the extractor?

What time of year did you order?

I ordered on the 26th or 27th of June, order was processed on the 28th. I received a confirmation email on the 28th but nothing else. I sent an email via their website over the weekend and received a response Monday saying Maxant was running 4 weeks behind. dropped a PM to Maxant on here and was told 2 weeks or less.

I wish I had known it would take a month to get the extractor, I was 30 min. away from Dadant on a trip recently but thought I would save $80 and get a comparable product.

The wait is a little upsetting as was the lack of communication until I initiated contact. Mann Lake, Dadant, and Kelley have always been quick to at least notify if there was a supply issue so if you need to change your plans you can.


----------



## bk21701

Its 4 weeks from the time of order. Its been noted on the product page on our website that these are shipped directly from Maxant and that they are running 4 to 5 weeks for about a 5 weeks. We never hid the fact that they're behind. I put it on the website in the largest font possible so that before you even purchase the extractor that you have the option to not purchase it because of the delay. Which is why we don't trap you into the order then tell you after words that its going to be a longer wait. 

There is a reason that maxant is 5 weeks on extractors, its because they are by far the best extractor on the market. Every one is starting to extract and everyone who doesn't yet have an extractor is looking everywhere for one. If I had 50 on the shelf I could sell each one tomorrow. Its the nature of the beast with a seasonal operation. I'm sorry that you are upset for the delay but we don't manufacture these and I've tried to notify anyone ahead of the purchase that these are behind.


----------



## biggraham610

im just glad to know there is a semi-local supplier. I will be looking into using you in the future Chris. G


----------



## biggraham610

Wow....... well I thought there was a semi-local supplier, but it seems as if the hobbiest is no longer welcome, too bad. Mann Lake,Brushy farms, Dadant, they all still have a homepage. Gave it a try. G


----------



## MissouriMule

Well I definitely don't remember seeing that when I placed the order, and I can't even look at the product page now its gone. Only the attached picture to tell the story but I don't doubt the page says that now wherever it went.

All I remember seeing was the note that you were going to be closed down the first week of July to sharpen your cutters but that orders for Maxant products would be processed and forwarded to them.

Regardless of anything that was added to the webpage I would have expected any delay to be indicated on the invoice which was emailed or on my account page that I could access after registering on your website, this is typical of most mail order/web based ordering systems.

I guess at this point it is useless to state that the level of communication for back orders or whatever you want to call them isn't satisfactory compared to other vendors to warrant future orders since you won't be taking them anyway. 




bk21701 said:


> Its 4 weeks from the time of order. Its been noted on the product page on our website that these are shipped directly from Maxant and that they are running 4 to 5 weeks for about a 5 weeks. We never hid the fact that they're behind. I put it on the website in the largest font possible so that before you even purchase the extractor that you have the option to not purchase it because of the delay. Which is why we don't trap you into the order then tell you after words that its going to be a longer wait.
> 
> There is a reason that maxant is 5 weeks on extractors, its because they are by far the best extractor on the market. Every one is starting to extract and everyone who doesn't yet have an extractor is looking everywhere for one. If I had 50 on the shelf I could sell each one tomorrow. Its the nature of the beast with a seasonal operation. I'm sorry that you are upset for the delay but we don't manufacture these and I've tried to notify anyone ahead of the purchase that these are behind.
> 
> View attachment 7050


----------



## bk21701

biggraham610 said:


> Wow....... well I thought there was a semi-local supplier, but it seems as if the hobbiest is no longer welcome, too bad. Mann Lake,Brushy farms, Dadant, they all still have a homepage. Gave it a try. G


 In no way is our stance that the hobbiest is no longer welcome. The very last part of the announcement says that we will still be able to provide you basic beekeeping woodenware. The idea behind my restructure is that we are going to be selling through dealers. We want to see more local people across the country starting up small businesses and selling beekeeping equipment. Unfortunately you cannot go down to sears and buy all of the machines necessary to make finger jointed boxes, or frames. I have a dealer that is down the street from me that is hopefully going to take over the retail portion so the local people can still drive up and pickup equipment. My son's first birthday is tomorrow the 18th. Last week I looked at the calendar and thought to myself.. Lord, my son turns one on Thursday and from 2 weeks after he was born I haven't spent more than 4 full hours with him at one time because I'm always working. I leave in the morning before he wakes up and I get home every night well after he goes to bed. I work Monday through Sunday. If I'm lucky enough to get home before he goes to bed I can see him for an hour or two at best. And I'm here at 12:40AM wiring this post and have to be up in 4-1/2 hours to get back to work. Yes I am putting the brakes on Internet/mailorder and local sales so I can have a life, so I can actually be there for my sons first birthday party, so I can for once sleep, so I can actually take my wife out to dinner instead of eating left overs I wasn't home to eat fresh from the stove. I don't want to look back and regret everything not being there for my family. Bringing my business back down to a manageable level is best for me, most importantly my family. 

In regards to the extractor page, the notice was there, and it was not added after you placed the order. I'm not happy that you have to wait for your extractor and I'm definitely not happy that you are feel we didn't provide you with proper notification. I'm not sitting here with hundreds on the shelf purposely holding them back just to make you wait. The people at Maxant feel the same way, they don't want you to wait weeks to get your product either. In the end with a small wait, you are going to be getting one of the nicest extractors on the market. I will send you a uncapping knife and capping scratcher in the mail tomorrow for your troubles.


----------



## MissouriMule

Don't bother with the knife and scratcher, I already have them.




bk21701 said:


> In no way is our stance that the hobbiest is no longer welcome. The very last part of the announcement says that we will still be able to provide you basic beekeeping woodenware. The idea behind my restructure is that we are going to be selling through dealers. We want to see more local people across the country starting up small businesses and selling beekeeping equipment. Unfortunately you cannot go down to sears and buy all of the machines necessary to make finger jointed boxes, or frames. I have a dealer that is down the street from me that is hopefully going to take over the retail portion so the local people can still drive up and pickup equipment. My son's first birthday is tomorrow the 18th. Last week I looked at the calendar and thought to myself.. Lord, my son turns one on Thursday and from 2 weeks after he was born I haven't spent more than 4 full hours with him at one time because I'm always working. I leave in the morning before he wakes up and I get home every night well after he goes to bed. I work Monday through Sunday. If I'm lucky enough to get home before he goes to bed I can see him for an hour or two at best. And I'm here at 12:40AM wiring this post and have to be up in 4-1/2 hours to get back to work. Yes I am putting the brakes on Internet/mailorder and local sales so I can have a life, so I can actually be there for my sons first birthday party, so I can for once sleep, so I can actually take my wife out to dinner instead of eating left overs I wasn't home to eat fresh from the stove. I don't want to look back and regret everything not being there for my family. Bringing my business back down to a manageable level is best for me, most importantly my family.
> 
> In regards to the extractor page, the notice was there, and it was not added after you placed the order. I'm not happy that you have to wait for your extractor and I'm definitely not happy that you are feel we didn't provide you with proper notification. I'm not sitting here with hundreds on the shelf purposely holding them back just to make you wait. The people at Maxant feel the same way, they don't want you to wait weeks to get your product either. In the end with a small wait, you are going to be getting one of the nicest extractors on the market. I will send you a uncapping knife and capping scratcher in the mail tomorrow for your troubles.


----------



## biggraham610

Chris, I dont blame you. Family comes first. Good Luck.


----------



## MissouriMule

BTW, was just told my extractor is supposed to ship late next week. So that makes it 6 weeks at least before it will ship and then another week before I get it most likely. 

What a waste of time, live and learn I guess. 

I'm not making any statement about the quality of the item but I could have had a comparable Dadant extractor in less than half the time.

I like to support the smaller outfits when I can but this experience really leaves me reconsidering.



bk21701 said:


> Its 4 weeks from the time of order. Its been noted on the product page on our website that these are shipped directly from Maxant and that they are running 4 to 5 weeks for about a 5 weeks. We never hid the fact that they're behind. I put it on the website in the largest font possible so that before you even purchase the extractor that you have the option to not purchase it because of the delay. Which is why we don't trap you into the order then tell you after words that its going to be a longer wait.
> 
> There is a reason that maxant is 5 weeks on extractors, its because they are by far the best extractor on the market. Every one is starting to extract and everyone who doesn't yet have an extractor is looking everywhere for one. If I had 50 on the shelf I could sell each one tomorrow. Its the nature of the beast with a seasonal operation. I'm sorry that you are upset for the delay but we don't manufacture these and I've tried to notify anyone ahead of the purchase that these are behind.
> 
> View attachment 7050


----------



## honeybeebee

Chris, you're doing the right thing....you were running yourself ragged...hope you and family we'll take a vacation...thanks for the past and future business


----------

